# What are you doing tonight?



## Thorlifter (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm surfing my favorite website, Aircraft of World War II, and having my 3rd glass of Canadian Hunter. I had a PB&J for dinner.

TPBM is.........


----------



## Erich (Sep 24, 2008)

PP and J oh man you poor sod 8) 

searching through a mass of LW German documentation for my book project, covering the PC keyboard, while the mrs. is watching one of her fav movies


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 24, 2008)

Looking for jobs!

frank johnson

.


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 24, 2008)

Just surfing on my new MacBook. I also ordered a cover for it with the following on it!


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 25, 2008)

Working night shift.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 25, 2008)

gonna go over my mates soon and work on his ute, other than prob some TV and some reading


----------



## Heinz (Sep 25, 2008)

Going to a nightclub.


----------



## Soren (Sep 25, 2008)

Watch a movie with my partner.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 25, 2008)

Sucks to be me then!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 25, 2008)

Well I went to the beach,Heavy fog rolled in,was by myself,got pretty damn spooky-it was at about 10pm ish


----------



## Njaco (Sep 25, 2008)

On-Call duty tonight helping to rescue little critters.


----------



## Crunch (Sep 25, 2008)

Just worked second job and winding down before sleep..

There's a plan to go to the gym in the morning...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2008)

watching a couple of tv shows the missus taped last night AND hangin' out on THIS forum...


----------



## timshatz (Sep 25, 2008)

Pizza and Beer night with the family.


----------



## Soren (Sep 25, 2008)

I want a pizza now...


----------



## Becca (Sep 25, 2008)

Wrangling midgets, playing with my water buffalo, dinner and other haus frau duties. 

The normal.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2008)

Donno yet..... gonna play it by ear.

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 25, 2008)

Tonight I will be going for a 2 hour or so hike if the weather holds out, then to the gym to lift some weights and jump on the treadmill if I cannot hike in the woods. Then home and hopefully catch up on some reading. Nothing too exciting


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 25, 2008)

I believe tonight I will be under the sink fixing the garbage disposal. Wifey just called and said it won't turn on and it's leaking.


----------



## Becca (Sep 25, 2008)

maybe the gasket has slipped, has she tried pushing the reset button on the bottom, yet?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 25, 2008)

Going to Newark Airport to pick up my son and his friends. Flying in after six days in Cancun. They're due in at 11:45 PM, but with a nor'easter coming our way it could be a long night.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2008)

My old unit has just returned from Iraq today and I am having a few of my friends who I served with over for dinner and a few beers. 

They deserve a few beers and a home cooked meal!

Welcome Home Guys!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2008)

Most excellent, Adler. Welcome them home for me too.

I'm off until Oct 1st. Had hoped to fix a nice dinner, but my wife is off to a PTA meeting. My oldest son has soccer practice and I'm bringing the boys back home. So much for dinner.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2008)

Well they just left. Had a good home cooked meal and drank a few beers. They are really tired, having been up for the last 24 hours. 

Tomorrow night though we will all go out to our local hang out and have many more beers!


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 25, 2008)

going over to visit a guy who lives about 4 blocks away that I wasn't aware of that has probably more pics of Spits then you can shake a stick at, his name is Robert Bracken and he is presently writing his 3 rd book on Canadian Spitfire pilots.
chapters.indigo.ca: Robert Bracken in Books > History


----------



## runningdog (Sep 25, 2008)

Packing up ready for a long weekend away. Plus playing about on here till 'Bones' turns up on TV...........


Whoops, I'm now cleaning up after chucking about two pound of fresh-cooked dog's mince all over the kitchen.
Ain't life grand...........


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2008)

Last night I was supervising all aircraft over Poland but now I here.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2008)

Working....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope not too hard, Jan.


----------



## Erich (Sep 25, 2008)

pb

thank and say hello to Robert for me. he lent me his WW 2 slides of some LW night ground attack single engine jobs some years ago, hopeful he is feeling much better as at the time he was undergoing some nasty type of surgery if I remember correctly

E ~ de-stressing my Mrs. tonight 8)


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 25, 2008)

Is there anyone you don't know Erich? 

Just got back from dinner. The wifey and I had some pretty good sushi.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Last night I was supervising all aircraft over Poland but now I here.



What do you mean "supervising"? Overseeing? Or are you an air traffic controller? If the latter, we MUST talk.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm watching The Office Season 5 premier tonight!!!


----------



## timshatz (Sep 26, 2008)

Land and Sea buffet at the club. Going with Wife, Daughter (19 months), Mother in law, Sister, Mother, Father. All on my bill. Comes with the territory. Not that I mind the whack, but the bar bill is atrocious!

Meeting others there, eat well and watch the Phils. Might win the NL East this year.


----------



## timshatz (Sep 26, 2008)

Soren said:


> I want a pizza now...



Feel your pain. Good pizza. Double cheese with half sausage and brocholi bites on the side. Had a couple of beers to wash it down. Nice night.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> What do you mean "supervising"? Overseeing? Or are you an air traffic controller? If the latter, we MUST talk.



Actually I'm a military air traffic controller and it is my background.But now I'm an air traffic specialist and I don't need to be as involved as I was previously.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 26, 2008)

High School Football game at 7:00 PM.

Might get a little wet.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2008)

Going out with friends who just got back from Iraq yesterday.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 26, 2008)

May go fling some arrows out of the Longbow, then throw some weights around at the Gym. But mainly want to catch up on some much needed sleep.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 26, 2008)

Went to the mall with wifey and her daughter, now I'm going to relax for the evening.


----------



## Erich (Sep 26, 2008)

holy dog poop batman, I'm about ready to chow on lasagna dinner perfected by my lovely bride, and then blast off into some deep stuff on the Ta 152H


----------



## evangilder (Sep 26, 2008)

Chilling after a dinner of Salmon and steamed broccoli. Going to be laundering my flight suit tonight for an upcoming in-flight shoot and chilling with the missus. Going to be getting the younguns to bed here in a few for some peace and quiet.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 27, 2008)

Enjoy the quiet Eric!

I won't be around tomorrow so I'll post now. I'll be with a bunch of dudes from work having kind of a guys night out. Everyone is bringing their laptops and we are going to play Tom Clancy's Rainbow 6 Vegas 2, then grill some steaks and drink some beer.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 27, 2008)

Spening a nice relaxing night at home with the wife, watching movies and having a nice dinner with her. Then after she falls asleep I will probably come online and work on some school stuff.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 27, 2008)

Today most likely nothing......tommorow going to see the Jets play the Arizona Cardinals


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 27, 2008)

Soccer night tonight.....just watched our local Adelaide United win their home match 2 - 0...and moving on to the English Premier League....only one problem? My Westham United game clashes with my Wife's Manchester United game....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 27, 2008)

B-17engineer said:


> Today most likely nothing......tommorow going to see the Jets play the Arizona Cardinals



I am jealous I have not been to an NFL game in over 10 years. Hell the last game I went to Jerry Rice was still playing and top of his game. Got to see him catch a nice deep touchdown pass from Steve Young against Atlanta.

I used to go every year and watch San Francisco play against Atlanta. Man I can not wait to go to a game again.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 28, 2008)

just got home from the weekend, gonna get myself read for work tomorrow and then catch up on some sleep


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2008)

Going to grill up my trout that I caught today and then watch some football tonight.


----------



## rochie (Sep 28, 2008)

i'm working ! hate working on sunday nights its always slow going then some bastard always comes in for dinner at the last minute after i've been stood doing nothing for an hour or so and am ready to go home !!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hamburgers on the grill and a couple of beers. My youngest and I are going to read his Dogfight book by Robert Jackson and Jim Winchester in bed together as we retire for the night.


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 28, 2008)

Going to a friend's and watching either Cool Hand Luke or The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly, and depending on what we watch, play some NHL 09.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm going to relax, watch Sunday night football, and be sooooooo glad the stupid Cowboys got beat. hahahahahaha


----------



## Soren (Sep 28, 2008)

timshatz said:


> Feel your pain. Good pizza. Double cheese with half sausage and brocholi bites on the side. Had a couple of beers to wash it down. Nice night.



Well I got one just because you got one Timshatz! 

One more good thing that comes from Italy


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok, I know it's lame, but I'm going to watch the finals of America's Got Talent.


----------



## timshatz (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm going to drink beer. Probably not a lot, but I need it. Been a tough couple of days.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2008)

Going to take a hot bath and watch a movie on the couch. I have the flu...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 1, 2008)

Get well Adler. 
Tonigt going to ride the bike for an hour or two, lift some weights, and clean my .50 Caliber Muzzleloader.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 1, 2008)

Most likely go out to my Brides new place of business and meet the owners and chef ect ect.... The bar/grill isnt opened yet as they are still getting it set up... Im beat as hell and she's not all that motivated, so possibly just eat some dinner and watch a movie before the couple of Negra Modelos Im gonna drink make me pass out from exhaustion... 

Its been a long week and its only Wednesday...


----------



## Erich (Oct 1, 2008)

will be up late tonight with a counseling apt, then home for a glas of Wein and maybe more work on the "books" till ?? eve.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 1, 2008)

Soccer with the little guy. Lift weights with my highschooler. Make some chinese stirfry. Passout.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2008)

Absolutely nothing. I still have the flu and I called in sick today. ****ing sucks!


----------



## Henk (Oct 3, 2008)

Not drinking, I really hope so.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I am still sick. This was a real bad case of the flu this time. Really put me under. I feel much much better though and the fever is all gone, but I am going to take it on the safe side and do nothing tonight.

The wife is going to pick up the pizza we just ordered and then we are going to lay around the couch and watch movies.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 3, 2008)

Archery range after work. Maybe hit the weights, then go home and figure out what's for Dinner.


----------



## Erich (Oct 3, 2008)

Chris ~

man drink some hot Glüwein ASAP !! that will burn that crap out of ya

gong to have a cold Schneider Weisse in a few moments, but can't see much of anything it is so dark outside

tonight who knows, probably work on my book projects though my office needs a major overhaul clean-up, better turn up the Schwere Metall


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 3, 2008)

Going to our ranch this weekend for some R&R. Be back Sunday.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 3, 2008)

The heck with it, I'm violating my diet and heading to the local specialty Beer store after work tonight and picking up a couple sixer of some locally brewed yearly released beer!!!! Surly Brewing Co, Surlyfest Lager. Only found in Minnesota as far as I know. Had some last weekend and it is good stuff, not a traditional Octoberfest, but it's good!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 3, 2008)

Buck, my dad is in your part of the world right now. Actually, Minnesota is where his whole family is. He is there celebrating his 55 year high school reunion and seeing people that he hasn't seen since gradulation as this is only the 2nd reunion they have had.

If you see him, say hello. ha ha ha


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 4, 2008)

I'll keep an eye out for him Thor. I'm sure I'll run into him sometime over the weekend He'll be the one with the big 5 gallon Hat on right?


----------



## Crunch (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, it's a long weekend here this weekend, and I'm not working. So tonight we're going to the local pub where the radio station is having a birthday party and 2 of my favourite bands are playing. So in about 6 hours, I will be well and truly ferschnikkered!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 4, 2008)

Going into town hopefully find some mates along the way


----------



## JugBR (Oct 4, 2008)

fixin a pc, taking care of my mom, listening some rocksteady


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2008)

Going to see Queen and Paul Rodgers tonight.


----------



## trackend (Oct 4, 2008)

Playing host to our friends who spend most of their time in the Med on a 
35ft catamaran based in Turkey.
My turn to cook so on the menu I shall be serving 
_Warm Goats cheese with onion marmalade and ciabata toast _
followed by
_sharp lemon sorbet_. 
Main course will be 
_Salmon with a tomatoe and garlic coule, carrots swede and Celeriac mash_.
And finally desert is 
_Plum crumble topped tart and fresh vanilla custard_.


----------



## muller (Oct 4, 2008)

Sounds nice, you cook? If they came to mine, they'd be handed a menu for the local indian takeaway and a can of Guinness


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 5, 2008)

muller said:


> Sounds nice, you cook? If they came to mine, they'd be handed a menu for the local indian takeaway and a can of Guinness


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds good Track. You need to hook me up with that recipe.

I love cooking, it is a hobby of mine.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 5, 2008)

My Dad got told by a medium that I'm gona be a Chef.Now hes convinced .I cook dinner quite a few nights 

apparently I cook well according to mum

Quite enjoy it


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 5, 2008)

going to bed really soon


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2008)

Staying up tonight (10.50 pm here) to watch my English Premier team Westham play Bolton, Live....in about 15 minutes.

Public holiday for monday!


----------



## rochie (Oct 5, 2008)

if you like your stress levels high 109ROAMING being a chef is the job for you !
been doing it for 25 years and though i still enjoy it its getting harder to still feel that way !!!!!
but when you have a great night at the stove its great feeling


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 5, 2008)

Going to watch some football tonight.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 5, 2008)

rochie said:


> if you like your stress levels high 109ROAMING being a chef is the job for you !
> been doing it for 25 years and though i still enjoy it its getting harder to still feel that way !!!!!
> but when you have a great night at the stove its great feeling



For me its hard to imagine the stress levels
my kitchen at home is stress free because if someone in my family complains ,I simply tell them to shutup and thats the end of it (spose you couldn't do that with your customers)so the difference of cooking at home to it being your job are obviously different so I wander if I would still enjoy it?

Tonight I'm up late watching movies..Yay! 

anyway Enjoy the Sports guys!


----------



## Henk (Oct 5, 2008)

Having a beer and thinking about a lot of sh*t and having a look at what I have been missing all the time I have not been online.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm with Adler, I'll be watching football tonight.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2008)

Henk said:


> Having a beer and thinking about a lot of sh*t and having a look at what I have been missing all the time I have not been online.



We have missed you Henk.

After a weekend of the boys soccer, tonight it's a quiet evening to spend reading the last few days paper, talking about my oldest attending his Homecoming Dance (his first), and having breakfast for dinner.


----------



## javlin (Oct 5, 2008)

Recupirating aagghh!I think a couple of Canandian Hunters an hit the sack.the last two days have been pulling down outside soffit and facial boards and I am still not through.What a can of worms


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 5, 2008)

At a boy, Javlin! Canadian Hunter ROCKS!!!! I've had three glasses myself and am going to fix #4 here shortly.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2008)

Breakfast.... Ugh. I think I'm gonna puke.


----------



## Erich (Oct 5, 2008)

reading this boring thread ..............  breakfast at 8.26pm Matt ? yikers


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 6, 2008)

I cooked pasta at 6am yesterday

quite tasty could of gone with a different sauce though...


I'm due to be watching Band of brothers in a couple hours


----------



## Crunch (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, We were sitting on the couch watching two and a half men, while the wind was blowing a gale... Heard a crack and ran outside to see the fence blown down across the driveway.....

The shitty part is, last year this happened and it took the owners 3 months to put it back up... At least that time it blew into the vacant block next door, this time we can't even get our cars out!

We have a car we just sold, that needs to get to the mechanics to get a few things done and getting picked up on Wednesday. I have to leave for work at 6:30, my girlfriend has to leave at 8:30, and the real estate won't open until 9am!

Another day off maybe? grrr....... Just what we don't need.


Well, at least it didn't land ON the cars.

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 6, 2008)

whoa man sound like your up that certain creek without a paddle...i'm only going to stay up and watch movies maybe talk to my gf


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 10, 2008)

Working on me Corsair til about 1


----------



## rochie (Oct 10, 2008)

working till 9.30ish why did i become a chef !!!!


----------



## Henk (Oct 10, 2008)

Also working till 9pm, but them my friends would want to go out, but I do not have money to do that nor do I have the will to do so.


----------



## Henk (Oct 10, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> We have missed you Henk.



You do need all the crazy little things in your life that makes you smile.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 10, 2008)

As of 7:50 in the morning, I haven't a clue what I'm doing tonight.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 10, 2008)

Not sure about tonight. Tomorrow night I'm cranking up the BBQ Smoker and throwing a couple home made Pizza's on it. Nothing like wood cooked Pizza!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 10, 2008)

I guess tomorrow I'll be heading to Minnesota.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 10, 2008)

Going on a little trip up to Clear Lake, Iowa. And then to Wisconsin for the day tomorrow.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey Thor, what part of Minnesota will you be in, or are you just coming for the Pizza


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 10, 2008)

Just the pizza, my brutha. Actually, my dad just got back from Minnesota about 20 minutes ago. He was there for his high school reunion. He went to Harding High in St Paul.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 10, 2008)

Other side of town from me. I'm on the west side of the Twin Cities. I'll post some pics of the Pizza in case you don't make it and want to see what you missed


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 10, 2008)

Tonight? Nothing. Little guy has the flu. Probably make some chicken on the grill, roast some Poblano peppers and drink a few beers.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the little man, Matt. Other than that, sounds like a good night.


----------



## javlin (Oct 10, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> At a boy, Javlin! Canadian Hunter ROCKS!!!! I've had three glasses myself and am going to fix #4 here shortly.



Ever try Wisers?better than Crown not as sweet and smooth.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 10, 2008)

Droppin off a job application, then probably gonna grab a bite to eat before turning in. Got an air-show tomorrow!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 10, 2008)

javlin said:


> Ever try Wisers?better than Crown not as sweet and smooth.



No. What is Wisers?

That's why I drink Canadian Hunter. Better than Crown and 1/3rd the cost. A 1.75 is $14.50.

GREAT!!!!! Now I'm thirsty! Thanks Javlin!!!! ha ha ha


----------



## javlin (Oct 10, 2008)

Wisers is another Canadian Wiskey pretty smooth like Crown but not sweet.It runs about $14.99 a 1/5 here.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wisers. As good as Crown and 1/2 to 2/3 price. Excellent Canadian Whiskey. I would buy it over Crown any day of the week.

My little guy is feeling a bit better. We're watching Harry Potter I. Can't go wrong with that.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 10, 2008)

Nope. Harry Potter is a great series.

Glad to hear your boy is better.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2008)

Going to see Scott Stapp at a free concert tonight at the airfield.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 11, 2008)

How was it Adler? Just watched the Great Divide on Youtube. Not bad.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6eFtLa5yL4_


----------



## rochie (Oct 11, 2008)

at work till 9ish then home to a few tall frostie ones and maybe start a book i've just got


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2008)

Looking at this site, then trying to decide what to do on a wet Saturday night. Ccan't get any modelling done at the minute, and not in the mood for doing more on the Harrier picture, so.... not been out for ages, might go to the pub........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> How was it Adler? Just watched the Great Divide on Youtube. Not bad.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6eFtLa5yL4_




It was great, I started a thread for it to show the pics.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 11, 2008)

Trying to finish one of my two 1/48 Hellcats so I can start my Corsair. I've ordered a 1/32 Dora, but it was taking a while, so I bought the Hellcats for an interim project while I wait. It was supposed to go Hellcat - Dora - Hellcat, but my Dora is still MIA, so I bought an interim for the interims! Gar!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 11, 2008)

I finished the wife and my halloween costume. We are going as A&W rootbeer bottles. I bought brown shirts and painted half the logo on one shirt and half the logo on the other shirt.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 12, 2008)

Watch some movies and maybe do some work on me Corsair ,then some Roast beef ,Man it smells nice


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2008)

Going out to eat *Muscles in White Wine Sauce* with the wife at our favorite resteraunt.


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 12, 2008)

Annual Thanksgiving meal topped off with a family argument


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 12, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> Annual Thanksgiving meal topped off with a family argument




sounds like fun

Don't know yet it's 6:50am

proberly do abit of study 

then work on me corsair for an hour or 2


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2008)

Now that the muscles are in the stomach, watching some Football.

Damn 49ers....


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 12, 2008)

Sitting down looking at my brand new pistol my father-in-law gave me. Its a Ruger P97DC .45 cal. He gave it to me for only doing about 3 hours of work and I didn't even do that much. It's been a good night.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds pretty mint Thor

Tonight I'm planning on doing nothing but sleep after being up all of tee previous night


----------



## Henk (Oct 14, 2008)

Working till 8pm and then coming home have something to eat and then watch tv and sleep. That is all I need tonight.


----------



## eddie_brunette (Oct 14, 2008)

Henk, check out Battle 360 on History tonight - 20h30

edd


----------



## Henk (Oct 14, 2008)

Sh*t, I wished I could but I do not have DStv or Mnet. I wish one of friends nearby had it.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Now that the muscles are in the stomach, watching some Football.
> 
> Damn 49ers....



I know what you mean Adler. I'm a 49er fan myself. Had Sunday ticket until a few weeks ago, canceled it. No sense keeping it and watching the 49ers loose over half their games.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2008)

I would keep it, even when they are losing, I still have to watch my Niners.

I am 49er Faithful!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm working off the free Pizza I had for lunch today!


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I wanted too, but to get HD in the games, you had to spend another $100 to get Superfan. That's was just too much money for me. I was a little mad that you could not get games in HD in Sunday Ticket package, and that made my decision for me. All in all I just realized it was a lot of money to spend, and to not get HD games, just did not seem worth the cost to me.

Arguably, possibly the two greatest. I think Young would have been the best off all time had he not sat behind Joe for many years.


----------



## Soren (Oct 16, 2008)

Going to a party this evening, should be fun


----------



## Henk (Oct 16, 2008)

Going to have a few beers with the boss after work.

EDIT: My Boss dad were rushed to the hospital and thus we called it off.


----------



## rochie (Oct 16, 2008)

feeding 291 members of a local football club


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 20, 2008)

Getting drunk on home made martini's. Yummmmm.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice Thor! ! ! !....HAVE FUN!

About to go work on the Corsair for about 2 hours then have tea then do some study then bed all to hopefully do the same tommorrow


----------



## Henk (Oct 21, 2008)

Going to work and then come home and get a good night sleep for once.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 21, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Getting drunk on home made martini's. Yummmmm.





109ROAMING said:


> Nice Thor! ! ! !....HAVE FUN!




You know, you would think I'd learn............

Ohhhhh the headache this morning.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2008)

Just got finished watching my Soccer team FC Bayern Munich win 3-0 tonight in the Champions League.

Next I will probably go and spend a bit of quality time with the wife and then go to sleep.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hike for an hour or two. Go home and do some straightening up in the shop, then to bed to rest my weary bones. Maybe have a Beer to promote better sleeping.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 22, 2008)

Haha Bucksnort Have fun!

Do some homework then some study then tea then more study then study then bed then dream about better things hopefully


----------



## Trebor (Oct 22, 2008)

just laying on my bed, watching Family Guy, wondering if I'll ever find the right girl, gonna be watching Law Order a lil later on.


----------



## Henk (Oct 22, 2008)

I do not know what tonight will hold in for me with my friends birthday and all, but for goodness sakes I just want a good night of sleep.


----------



## Negative Creep (Oct 22, 2008)

Just finishing my history dissertation proposal. Have eaten my (burnt) dinner and am listening to the football. A bit of reading and then play Bioshock with the lights out


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 22, 2008)

Hmm.... listen to some music, maybe have a late night snack, and stay up all night! Then sleep half the day tomorrow, and watch Life On Mars on ABC. Best show on the tele these days.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey, Emon, is that 'Life on Mars' the British cop TV series? If so, it's great, and the leading actor sometimes goes into one of my local pubs.
Well, tonight,(today!), I've been up all night, as my legs were too stiff to get me up the stairs to bed! That was at 01.00hrs, and as I realised that my daughter was coming to see me at 05.45, before going to school, as usual on a Thursday, I thought I might as well stay up, do a bit of modelling, and trawl the forum, with a view to having a couple of hours sleep later.
Then, when it got to six thirty, I remembered she wasn't coming today, as she flies off to America with some of her school class tomorrow, and so is having the time at home to finish some school work and prepare for the trip!
Doh!
So, TONIGHT, I will be mainly horizontal, hopefully studying the insides of my eyelids!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 23, 2008)

Terry mate 


All the best with the arthritis,sorry theres not anything I can do to help 

Tonight ,I will be studying physics and maths while being very board,but thats the way to do it.If you want to study a boring subject then be board apparently it helps

Then eat chilli con carne then bed later on after some flightsim


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 23, 2008)

Airframes said:


> Hey, Emon, is that 'Life on Mars' the British cop TV series? If so, it's great, and the leading actor sometimes goes into one of my local pubs.



Nope, it's the US remake. So far it's pretty good, but there's only been 2 episodes. Tonight will make 3.


----------



## rochie (Oct 23, 2008)

watching my daughter repaint the hurricane i fluffed up while i do a bit more on my 109, i'm so happy she's not all girly all the time she loves aircraft, rugby and footie.
but put my foot down at doing a pink scheme for the hurricane though


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 23, 2008)

rochie said:


> watching my daughter repaint the hurricane i fluffed up while i do a bit more on my 109, i'm so happy she's not all girly all the time she loves aircraft, rugby and footie.
> but put my foot down at doing a pink scheme for the hurricane though



Hahahahaha! But what is wrong with a girl that's girly? Isn't that what they're supposed to be? Guess I'll sign off for the night, see you all Friday night!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 23, 2008)

txting a girl I have met


----------



## rochie (Oct 23, 2008)

dont mind her being girly most of the time just not all the time


----------



## Henk (Oct 23, 2008)

Not going to the beach again.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 23, 2008)

I hope I'll have a nice calm evening. We shall see.......


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 24, 2008)

Wife and I have the house to ourselves starting at about 1800. Appetizers, a few drinks and watch Layer Cake.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hitting Cabelas to buy some hunting equipement. Then home to relax and have a couple beers and prepare for tomorrows BeerFest at the local Brewery.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2008)

Doing a bit of writing, then a bit of airbrushing, then my mate is bringing his car around to drag me out to the pub; tsk! the things I do for friendship!
Still, haven't been out for ages, so should be good. Just hope I can stay vertical after the first couple of pints!


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 24, 2008)

Pulling yet another all-nighter! It's a wonder I can stay awake in school with all the hours I'm losing....


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 24, 2008)

Going to have a nice, hopefully quiet evening. I don't have any $$$ to go do anything.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 24, 2008)

I've no plans 

proberly lay on my lawn watch the stars drift into apperance

Three day weekend here! sorry to tease


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 24, 2008)

Dastardly intentions.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 26, 2008)

Going to cook a ham and some mashed potatos and then watch some football tonight.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 26, 2008)

Working on my research project, also sitting up as I'm still adjusting my body clock for my new job.


----------

